# Alu clad versus wood windows



## Red1 (11 Jun 2007)

Evening, I like the idea of Alu clad windows but dont like the limited colours for the aluminium bit. Had a look at some wooden windows from Ecolodge, very nice, was assured that I will not have to undertake crazy maintanance every few years once I applied a sealant solution every 6 monthes or so.

Anybody have any experience with wooden windows? Are they a maintenance nightmare??


----------



## extopia (12 Jun 2007)

I have experience with wooden windows. You have to paint or varnish them. For some, this is a maintenance nightmare. Me, I think of it as the small price you have to pay for having something beautiful, environmentally friendly, and structurally sound.

I use a high quality paint and expect to have to repaint every five years or so. I certainly would regard applying a sealant every six months as more of a maintenance nightmare than what I have to do now.


----------



## sas (12 Jun 2007)

Red1 said:


> Evening, I like the idea of Alu clad windows but dont like the limited colours for the aluminium bit.


 
I've been looking into alu-clad windows and the range of colours for the aluminium was very large for anyone I spoke to. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Superman (12 Jun 2007)

A lot of Alu clad window manufacturers use the full RAL colour system - e.g Dansk.

[broken link removed])

That's 1900 different colours.  What colour exactly are you looking for?


----------



## D2WW (12 Jun 2007)

Hello Red1, Sas,
would you mind sharing what kind of prices you were being quoted per window. It would be helpful to know how much extra the Alu cladding costs.
Thanks,
d2ww


----------



## sas (12 Jun 2007)

D2WW said:


> Hello Red1, Sas,
> would you mind sharing what kind of prices you were being quoted per window. It would be helpful to know how much extra the Alu cladding costs.
> Thanks,
> d2ww


 
Alot of my quotes weren't broken down by window so I only have an overall figure. If someone is quoting you 40% extra for aluclad as several companies have done so to me I'd tell them to go take a jump..

Eg. 1 quote I got was for 58K. They wanted 40% extra for aluclad!
Another company I got a quote of 48K from for aluclad passive house certified windows. Yet another one was approx 40K for aluclad windows.

1 thing to note though is that all the window companies I've spoke to are german\austrian so the windows all open in which is a turn off for alot of people


----------



## NHG (12 Jun 2007)

SAS, when windows open in do they comply with fire regulations here in Ireland?


----------



## sas (12 Jun 2007)

NHG said:


> SAS, when windows open in do they comply with fire regulations here in Ireland?


 
I certainly hope so! As far as I know the fire regulations make reference to the unobstructed opening size of the window for certain rooms.

The big issue people tend to have with them is that it makes hanging blinds difficult\impossible.


----------



## Redlady (12 Jun 2007)

Hi,

We put in Marvin sliding sash Alu-Clad windows and are very happy with them. The look really good and its the first things that people comment on when they go into the house. We just went with plain white on outside - they are pine on they inside. We have about 20 standard size windows and they cost €19. If you have large non standard type windows, the price will shoot up.


----------



## AndyH (12 Jun 2007)

I used Aluwood windows, (Irish rep for a Danish company). The quality of the windows are excellent. My considerations were for a maintenance free outside and a nice wood finish inside and they turned out great. You can get inward or outward opening, side and top hung. You can also get motors on windows which may be in high or awkward to reach places, for switched opening. The lead time was very good compared to other window companies also.

Andyh
[broken link removed]


----------



## extopia (12 Jun 2007)

Redlady said:


> We have about 20 standard size windows and they cost €19.



Now that's value!


----------



## Jaid79 (13 Jun 2007)

extopia said:


> Now that's value!


 
That price put smile on my face, see there are bargains still to be had in Ireland. 95cent per window is great value 

I`m sure it should have been 19k so 950E per window, standard ope say 1200mm x 1900mm = 2.28m2 = 417E pm2. 

Well done AndyH seem like a good deal

Jaid


----------



## Redlady (13 Jun 2007)

Yes...the joys of being pregnant and trying to grab a few minutes on the laptop while the members of the tribe are watching Dora.
I presume that you guessed it was €19,000 and that price included French Doors which were around the €3,000 mark.


----------



## beaky (13 Jun 2007)

Redlady said:


> it was €19,000 and that price included French Doors which were around the €3,000 mark.


 
Was that recently? I was quoted €20,000 for 7 windows.  Admittedly some are very large.  Total 23.5 m2,  biggest single window is 8.64 m2 and two at 4 m2.  That works out at €850/m2.  A bit more than Jaid calculated.  I didn't buy yet needless to say.


----------



## Redlady (13 Jun 2007)

Hi,

March 2006. Cottage style house so sliding sash really suited it. Some of the structural opening sizes are w936xh1350, w936xh1146, w682xh1350, w1185xh1350, french door was w1185x1350.

Again they are really fab and delighted with them. 
At the time, they did not sell Front/Back doors and I ended up getting doors from AndyH. Very good quality doors and I am also very happy with them and the service that I got from AndyH


----------



## hayabusa (13 Jun 2007)

Folks,
There is a lady in Cork who imports aluclad windows from Sweden. She is in glanmire in cork. 
These are triple glazing and are very good quality. I have not installed yet but I am planning on ordering them. 
Her price is very reasonable. However she supplies only. You have to supply her with measurments and get someone to fit. 

On that note does anyone know of a good window installer. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Jun 2007)

hayabusa said:


> You have to supply her with measurments and get someone to fit.
> 
> On that note does anyone know of a good window installer.
> 
> Thanks.


 
If someone does not have any experience of measuring for windows is it not a bit tricky measuring up yourself and then possibly find that the windows do not fit. I wouldn't measure up for blinds myself never mind windows.


----------



## 10to1 (13 Jun 2007)

I presume the French Door size was more than 1350high


----------



## hayabusa (13 Jun 2007)

sueellen,
No I will not measure myself. Some of these windows are very complex, so I am looking for someone to maasure and also take responsibility of installing them. 

10to1 if your question is for me, yes all the french doors patio doors and windows are 2200 in height and some are 2400 long. The length is split into sections like sliding doors.


----------



## Jake2000 (13 Jun 2007)

Red1 said:


> I like the idea of Alu clad windows but dont like the limited colours for the aluminium bit.


 
I know of a company that provides Austrian windows, excellent quality with the full RAL range of Alu clad colours. However they also do an alu cladding with a wood print! also in a range of colours/wood styles. I thought it was really naff at first but was really impressed with a number of installations that I saw, looked very effective, from a couple of meters you couldn't tell that they weren't wood. I understand that they are popular where planning requires a wood finish, but people do not want to take on the maintenance. 

J2K

PS: if a supplier is looking for a large price increase for alu cladding, this would suggest to me that alu cladding is not their core business and I would go elsewhere. There are lots of options around.


----------



## Jaid79 (14 Jun 2007)

Everyone,

In the next year I will be building my dream home(fingers crossed) and will be installing timberwindows, they are cheaper and if you get them factory finished (presure painted, it new to me) they should last up 6 years with out been touched, after that, every years to two years repaint (perfect for a bungalow/dormer)


----------



## ludermor (14 Jun 2007)

Jaid,
Cheaper than what?


----------



## NHG (14 Jun 2007)

jaid79, when you go to re-paint your windows after 6 maybe more years do you have to remove the factory finish totally as it is a type of plastic coating or will paint take over it?  How do you repair scratches after the builders etc?

I have timber windows which are now in the house over 7 years and we used the "ronseal - it does what it says on the tin" and they have lasted that long no problem at all except for one window in our sunroom which gets the sun/storm and it needed to be touched up about two years ago.


----------



## Jaid79 (14 Jun 2007)

ludermor said:


> Jaid,
> Cheaper than what?


 
Alu-Clad 



> jaid79, when you go to re-paint your windows after 6 maybe more years do you have to remove the factory finish totally as it is a type of plastic coating or will paint take over it? How do you repair scratches after the builders etc?


 
No you can paint over them, also if a following on trade damages the frame you are given a sample sized container of matching acrlic paint to touch up

NHG how much did you pay for your windows?


----------



## Louise3 (7 Aug 2007)

AndyH said:


> I used Aluwood windows, (Irish rep for a Danish company). The quality of the windows are excellent. My considerations were for a maintenance free outside and a nice wood finish inside and they turned out great. You can get inward or outward opening, side and top hung. You can also get motors on windows which may be in high or awkward to reach places, for switched opening. The lead time was very good compared to other window companies also.
> 
> Andyh
> [broken link removed]


Hi Andy,
In the process of selecting aluclad windows. Could you let me have the name of your supplier as companies like Dansk too expensive for me.
     Thanks, Louise.


----------



## lfcjfc (8 Aug 2007)

Louise,
I've got a lot of quotes for aluclad windows recently and have found Rationel to be the most reasonable - that's against Dansk, Nordic etc


----------



## bats (8 Aug 2007)

Jake2000 said:


> I know of a company that provides Austrian windows, excellent quality with the full RAL range of Alu clad colours.


 
Hi Jake2000,

I'm looking at alu clad windows at the moment and wondered if the company you mentioned were 'Internorm'? Have just received their brochure and am really liking the look of them, especially the internal blinds and the range of colous too. They claim to be passive house certified also.......I am fearing however that they will be too expensive!

If anyone else would care to share who they are looking at / used at for Alu clad windows and what type of quote / price you paid I would be very grateful. 

Bats...


----------



## lfcjfc (9 Aug 2007)

I have sent my window schedule to a number of companies for quote for Aluclad windows and here's what came back;
True Windows €36327
GQI (Niveau) €64190
Rationel €29255
Nordic €29787
Dansk €38559
Unmentionable nationwide co €30k

Obviously will be different to your windows, but it gives you some idea of how the different Co.s compare. In most cases, pine timber windows were 40-50% cheaper again. Hardwood windows were often about the same as Aluclad.


----------



## bats (12 Aug 2007)

Hi Ifcjfc,

RE: GQI (Niveau) €64190, can't get over how much higher their quote was!  Tried to look them up on the web just to check out what's so special and have had no luck finding them.  Do you have a web address for them?

cheers, bats


----------



## sas (12 Aug 2007)

bats said:


> Hi Ifcjfc,
> 
> RE: GQI (Niveau) €64190, can't get over how much higher their quote was! Tried to look them up on the web just to check out what's so special and have had no luck finding them. Do you have a web address for them?
> 
> cheers, bats


 
[broken link removed]

I also got a quote from them. They were quite shocked when we spoke after I got their quote that I could buy a passive spec. window elsewhere (very similar to their own) for less than they quoted me for the regular spec.


----------



## lfcjfc (12 Aug 2007)

bats said:


> Hi Ifcjfc,
> 
> RE: GQI (Niveau) €64190, can't get over how much higher their quote was! Tried to look them up on the web just to check out what's so special and have had no luck finding them. Do you have a web address for them?
> 
> cheers, bats


 
Hi Bats

GQI/Niveau came highly recommended to me from a friend that bought aluclad windows from them about 18 months ago (and felt they got good value at the time). I was shocked when their quote arrived and told them so when I met up with them at the Galway show. Although their range of windows and doors is impressive; in technical/performance terms, I dont thing they were offering a product that was worth twice the price.


----------



## Jake2000 (12 Aug 2007)

Hi Bats

The company I was referring to is called Hracho Wina.



I couldn't get on to their web site this evening for some reason, don't know why. They have an agent working in Ireland, I can send you his details if you wish.

(for those who need to know: I have no association with this company or their agent)

J2K


----------



## keeper (4 Sep 2007)

Has anyone dealt with or had a quote from Doleta, based in Kilkenny. These are triple glazed, made in Lithuania, and cana be alu clad or just timber.

Had a quote from them which is not overly expensive for triple glaed, but a little nervous about them, as do not seem to have done many houses in Ireland.

Keeper


----------



## pinky123 (5 Sep 2007)

Just a quick reply on the alu clad windows. We have ours ordered from Marvin ( black externally and pine internally). We wanted sash windows and priced around quite a few companies but the marvin were actually the best value. Sliding sash are their standard style of window therefore their least expensive ( only 5k dearer than senator for their PVC version ). They are being fitted next month hopefully.


----------



## sas (5 Sep 2007)

keeper said:


> Has anyone dealt with or had a quote from Doleta, based in Kilkenny. These are triple glazed, made in Lithuania, and cana be alu clad or just timber.
> 
> Had a quote from them which is not overly expensive for triple glaed, but a little nervous about them, as do not seem to have done many houses in Ireland.
> 
> Keeper


 
Heard reference to them in an older post on aam. They are on the list for the selfbuild show in punchestown this weekend so I'll be getting a look at them.


----------



## adp (10 Sep 2007)

keeper said:


> Has anyone dealt with or had a quote from Doleta, based in Kilkenny. These are triple glazed, made in Lithuania, and cana be alu clad or just timber.
> 
> Had a quote from them which is not overly expensive for triple glaed, but a little nervous about them, as do not seem to have done many houses in Ireland.
> 
> Keeper


 
I got my windows from Doleta 3 months ago. I went with the aluminium cladded triple glazing as there wasnt much of a difference between the cost of double and triple glazing. Their rep brought me to a house that they did 3 years ago and I met the owner who privately could not speak highly enough of them. The rep said that they had secured orders from the four provinces this year. I heard about them of a fellow engineer who had ordered windows off of them before me. He had done a good bit of research into windows and said that they had a quality product. I had to hand over 35k but I had 3 big sliding doors and my house is 3,000 sq. ft. I am very happy with them and the wife loved their stains. Only for my colleague I would never have heard of them. They since have a website [broken link removed] . Hope this helps.


----------



## moy3 (25 Sep 2007)

Has anyone else had installed doleta triple glazing windows?
 would love to hear opinion on product quality and service as we are thinking of going with them, their quote was competitive for triple glazing.


----------



## sas (26 Sep 2007)

moy3 said:


> Has anyone else had installed doleta triple glazing windows?
> would love to hear opinion on product quality and service as we are thinking of going with them, their quote was competitive for triple glazing.


 
I saw them at selfbuild in punchestown a few weeks ago and wasn't impressed. They are probably better than the standard pvc window used in developments but they are cheaper than the other imported windows for a reason in my opinion.

They didn't strike me as a particularly polished product basically and given that they were windows that had spent any time getting hammered by irish weather I'd have my concerns.

However, they person above who has had them installed would be a better gauge of them. Why don't you ask Doleta for a list of customers they supplied to so you can ring them and possibly visit if its practical.


----------



## george99 (29 Sep 2007)

Hello,
We installed a large quantity of Marvin aluclad windows in our house and have had numerous problems including corroding hardware and rotting window frames. Anyone else had similar problems?


----------



## angela59 (29 Sep 2007)

Hi George99,

We built sunroom 3 years ago and paid E17,000 on marvin windows.  I wouldn't get them again.  Haven't given any major problems, door handle fell off twice, had to seal up around window casing also not impressed with acoustic value and I live in the country.  At the time we installed them the customer service was terrible but has probably improved since. They are nice to look at but if I was doing it all over again there are now a far better range of windows available for less money.


----------



## tonyoshea (13 Apr 2008)

The things is.. Wood windows have at least 3 distinct advantages over aluclad. The colour,no matter how fashionable it is now is going to date the house and require changing. A coat of paint on the outside will reinliven the whole house, and damages which happen(100% of the time)during build can be repaired.


----------



## S.L.F (13 Apr 2008)

To the best of my knowledge you can paint aluminium .


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Apr 2008)

S.L.F said:


> To the best of my knowledge you can paint aluminium .


----------



## NZ1 (23 Oct 2008)

Hi, Ive been reading thro all these - Ive had quotes too for alu clad and its about 35% more but its giving you a completely finished timber window with an almost maintenance free 'umbrella' added on to protect it, not surprised its more really.  I was told I could get any RAL colour !  I saw a sample at a Buildstore exhibition weekend earlier this month and the quality was smashing.


----------



## JohnJB (23 Oct 2008)

True Windows in Sligo do Alu Clad windows. Prices reasonable enough relative to some of the prices noted above and the price of Marvin.


----------



## NZ1 (24 Oct 2008)

Hey JohnJB, I got my quote from Broxwood and theyre competitive too but I think I like their windows better than some of the cheaper quotes I got.


----------



## HomeBuilder (29 May 2009)

AndyH said:


> I used Aluwood windows, (Irish rep for a Danish company). The quality of the windows are excellent. My considerations were for a maintenance free outside and a nice wood finish inside and they turned out great. You can get inward or outward opening, side and top hung. You can also get motors on windows which may be in high or awkward to reach places, for switched opening. The lead time was very good compared to other window companies also.
> 
> Andyh



I would definitely recommend alu-clad over wooden windows. We have alu-clad installed and they look fantastic. Maintenance free on the outside which is great as we live near the coast. We got ours through an Irish agent for a Danish company also.

I would not recommend Ecolodge - had an extremely bad experience with them.


----------



## galwaytt (29 May 2009)

tonyoshea said:


> The things is.. Wood windows have at least 3 distinct advantages over aluclad. The colour,no matter how fashionable it is now is going to date the house and require changing. A coat of paint on the outside will reinliven the whole house, and damages which happen(100% of the time)during build can be repaired.


  ...all which you can also do with alu.   I think it's important to note that alu-clad windows ARE wooden windows, so all the pros/cons of wood are still there, but you just happen to address one of those (ext weathering), with alu.  It's still a wooden window from a performance and manufacturing, point of view.



S.L.F said:


> To the best of my knowledge you can paint aluminium .


  Correct, we paint a lot of alu all the time (nothing to do with windows/houses), you just need the right primer and paint.


----------

